# Surly 1x1 and Rohloff Speedhub



## brettsportler (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I would like to change the frame of my Rohloff-MTB to a Surly 1x1 (http://surlybikes.com/frames/1x1_frame/). But I don´t really know how to handle the potential chainline probleme. I would like to use the SLX crankset (http://cycle.shimano-eu.com/publish...product.-code-FC-M665.-type-fc_mountain.html). Do you think that will work out fine? AFAIK the Surly frame BB is 73mm...

Thanks


----------



## rohloffdude (Aug 4, 2008)

*Surly 1x14*

brettsportler I run a Rohloff on a 1x1 frame it all fitted up quite easy Shimano SLX cranks are made to work with either 73 or 68mm frames. You actually have some extra adjustment via the spacer that sits on the bb cup for those that are using an e-type f/der.


----------



## brettsportler (Aug 22, 2009)

Great, that´s what I wanted to hear! 

Cheers


----------



## dsurprise (Jan 17, 2007)

Brettsportle,

The hub chain line is 54 mm, and the link you gave for the crank says "Chain Line 46.8mm" which should be the middle ring. Yes it has a 2.5 mm spacer on the drive side but that will not be any help to you. Even if you removed the bash ring and used that position for your chainring you would only have a 51.8mm chain line.

Edit: a 2.2mm offset is well within the recommended, I would try for better myself

Most mtb cranks have a 55mm outer ring position, I would look for another crank.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

The 2 ring SLX cranks spec the chainline for the mid point between the 22 and 32T rings which is why it is a narrow 46.8mm, it's the same crankset as the 3 ring cranks so as long as the OP uses the outside ring position instead of the bash he'd be OK..


----------



## brettsportler (Aug 22, 2009)

dear all,

I think thats what I´ll do, remove the bashguard and switch the middle ring to outher position...


----------



## dsurprise (Jan 17, 2007)

Rockyuphill, thanks for making it all clear 46.8 + 2.5 + 5 = 54.3 = perfect

I re-read your advise several times and could not figure it out.


----------

